

Startups dying faster than they are being created - sarahnadav
http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/06/how-startups-are-dying-faster-than-theyre-being-created-in-2-charts/

======
ColinWright
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7703721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7703721)

